# Michelin Tire Brand Alternatives?



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I am looking for new tires for my 2015 AWD Suv. I will be keeping the car for a long time, so tread life is important. It's also LUX/Select, so low road noise/comfort is a must as well. I have been researching and:

-Michelin Defenders seem to be the best choice, but they look very "truck like" and I'm afraid they may be a bit noisy. Reviews on the noise factor are mixed, the "truck" look is obvious. 

-The Michelin Premiers are also good however, there seem to be quite a few reports of fast tread wear. 

Michelins are basically industry wide known to be the best, but I've seen quite a few reviews stating fast wear just like with any other brand, except at $50-$70 more per tire when it comes to MICs. 

It's hard to research replacement tires for a 2015 car, as most people are only just now replacing their factory tires, so there's no real life durability results yet. 

Does anyone have any other personal favorites when it comes to smooth/quiet/long lasting tire brands/models?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Do your research at www.tirerack.com. Try the online tire selection guide plus resp the reviews and comparisons. I think the tire choices you mention rate as dogs...


----------



## Baddfrog (Aug 25, 2018)

Recently replaced my 2014 Jeep’s tires with Michelin’s, run great. Costco has great deals on Michelin tires, if they are in your area.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Personal vehicle - Michelin best
If using for ride share- go with high mileage low cost hires( Hancook,road hugger( not bad for a cheapie) . Some might have 80,000 miles warranty , so even 
If you only get 40,000 miles , you will be able to pro rate those miles... 

Passengers don't care or know too much about tires or road noise.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I've done Toyos or Kumhos on my cars for a long time. Even rough driving, I've gotten... over 66k now with my current Kumhos. Still lots of meat left (I'll probably get at least another 40k out of them at the rate they're wearing tbh). I used Toyos for autocross. They held up pretty well over a couple of hard runs and a bunch of personal use.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm partial to General. I've had good luck with them over the years. I've bought four sets Altimax RT43s for my sedans.

Check out NewEgg (really!) Marketplace for a deal from Tirebuyers. I just picked up four 255/60R19 General Grabber HTS60's for $585 delivered ($535 after rebate). 65K warranty.

[NG]Owner


----------

